# Mitchell 302 Saltwater



## Beachbms (Jan 10, 2003)

Do any of u guys use the old mitchells anymore. I just purchased one (made in '58) and find it to have a increadably smooth drag, in fact the whole reel is smooth after some cleaning and care. just curious.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

I have the Mitchell 496 Pro. Still works good and has stainless steel and bronze gears.


----------



## Beachbms (Jan 10, 2003)

very kewl, the 302 saltwater also has stainless and bronze gears. When breaking it down I was very impressed with how well every thing was made. And sooooo simple, them was the good old days. and it is as smooth as any of the 3 or 4 bearing reels i have.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

True...Heavy, well built reels. The newer ones may outcast it but I doubt (and time has shown) they can withstand the test of time.  Plastic does not last forever like stainless and bronze. Do you have a real wooden handle on yours too?


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

Still use my 302 and you are right.Simple and one heck of a reel. the R


----------



## Beachbms (Jan 10, 2003)

Mine dont have a wooden handle here is a pic of one the same year as mine.


----------



## Squishy (Jul 30, 2002)

I liked that reel so much, that I bought the Riptide 80, a "Chinese Junk" version of the reel. I have no idea why it's been discontinued after their latest product upgrade. The only one you can get now that comes close is the Riptide RT70, just not big enough for the fishing I do in the Gulf Stream, and the Gulf of Mexico.


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

*I know this is an *old* thread, but. . . .*

I also still use an a Mitchell 302 (as well as one of those green and cream Cardinal 6's) from time to time for bottom fishing. The Mitchell still works great. Best of all, it's easy to work on.

I also have several of the old 300's and some of the 300 Excellences (the ones that came out about 1990). I have had good luck out of the Excellences as well, both in freshwater and in inlets and estuaries. I can service all of those reels fairly easily myself.

I recently had to take my Copperhead Pro MCPH20 to the local reel repair guy, because when I went to service it after fishing it in the inlet down at South Carolina, I really fouled up the anti-reverse and the "smoothness" of the retrieve somehow. Like I said, I am accustomed to servicing things myself, but I really screwed that thing up. I'll bet you I had that thing apart twenty times trying to get it working correctly. 

I really have not paid much attention to all the "new" equipment that has come out over the past fifteen or so years, and I know by reading all these threads in here that some of you all are really "up to date" on that and really know what you're doing when it comes to the advice you give others on fixing reel problems.

I guess my question is this: Has Mitchell over the course of the past few years made it pretty much impossible to service their products yourself unless you're a reel repair guru? And what about the quality of their newer products in general? 

Unrelated question: I just picked up a Garcia Cardinal C176. I know nothing about that particular reel, but I like the C104's pretty well. I got the C176 on ebay (hasn't arrived yet) for $23.50 incl shipping new in the package. That's below the list price, but is the reel any good? 

Thanks


----------



## steve grossman (Feb 1, 2008)

I have 9 old Mitchells from the 50s and 60s. Two are 302s. Fantastic to use on the North Jetty in Ocean City tog fishing in October.


----------



## Al Kai (Jan 8, 2007)

I have two Mitchell 300's.
I have two spools for them. 
On the deep spool I use 12 pound test and on the shallow spoool I use 6 pound test.
I like these reels.


----------



## Southern Man (Oct 28, 2007)

Its the only thing I have ever fished with. Have fished with these since I was a Kid and that was a long time ago I have a 302 before Garcia imprinted there name on the side plate. (ie the one with the serial # on the side plate, instead of on the reel foot). I also have a 402 which is just a high speed 302. I use a Mitchell 300 on a light rod for flounder fishing. 
Have never been shown or given a reason, to use anything else.


----------



## NcRon (Dec 15, 2007)

Heck of a good reel a 302 and an old st croix yellow fiberglass rod,was my first salt water setup gave to me by my father and yes i still use it.It goes with me every trip to the obx till this day.Now that I think about it that setup is what i caught my first saltwater fish on.Was a small blue


----------

